# Steam Electro Hybrid



## prallplatte (Oct 2, 2014)

And here is the usual title picture for typical driving Video of ma new Steam Electro Hybrid:







and the associated link:

http://youtu.be/xTrbtdKseak

It was not easy to make the movie at this site because of the severe odor there... ;D


----------



## prallplatte (Oct 24, 2014)

Do not be surprised if its here hopping in the near future, i have at this  time 7 - in words: seven - projects going. 

 Anyway: 

 I need drivers! 

 Therefore i could recruit new prospects in some clubs for my steam-project.  Here they are still relaxing:






 But the patches are almost done:






 Off course they need vehicles. One of them I show you here in Genesis, and  if that sounds familiar: right, here its going surgically:






 more soon...


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't have sound so I can't comment on much but I have to tell you the rig looks like something out of a mad max movie. I love the way it looks. Great job!


----------



## Swifty (Oct 25, 2014)

Love it, what a marvel of engineering.

Paul.


----------



## prallplatte (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you very much!
...and here it is, the ghost in the machine:


----------



## prallplatte (Oct 29, 2014)

Sex sells!

 Initiating the entry on Wall Street of my AG iG at the end  of the year, my 50-member agitprop department has been working for days in the red zone.  

First result: 

My  cars need more eye-catching. Based on the  Girls on the  bombers in the last century EVA04 was committed. Here are the  first shots from the set.  Do you want more?


----------



## prallplatte (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, i even hang a cloth over her every  night, otherwise I can not sleep  peacefully. 

Specifically  here it goes on with with loudness, very loud, almost  hideous loud: the  reborn of my project sound tank:


----------



## prallplatte (Jan 22, 2015)

Varzi, my brave engineer, is working again. He told  me something about "way out of the desaster" or something like this, i dont  remember exactly. The sheltered workshop looks alike:













What he is building?


----------



## prallplatte (Jan 26, 2015)

Wolves in Germany? Pfff, nothing against tiger attacks in da house. Here is a rare snapshot immediately above.
Varzi was so proud that the central  unit of the machine was finally finished. Now the reconstruction begins,  meanwhile, Varzi has come to the intensive  care. Get Well Soon!


----------



## offchopdarwin (Jan 27, 2015)

prallplatte said:


> Wolves in Germany? Pfff, nothing against tiger attacks in da house. Here is a rare snapshot immediately above.
> Varzi was so proud that the central  unit of the machine was finally finished. Now the reconstruction begins,  meanwhile, Varzi has come to the intensive  care. Get Well Soon!


I hope u not lost it in space ??
U not a nutter ?


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 3, 2015)

...first pictures...


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 4, 2015)

I[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE]have also attached two impressions of the first outdoor use: the machine is frost-proof. Which I can not tell from my steam engines. 

Soon the first function test will begin - as soon as I have found the escaped Varzi [SIZE=+0]and the[SIZE=+0] stolen [/SIZE][/SIZE]crystal knob.


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 6, 2015)

Just rang the night courier:

The first copy of the oncoming mass  production has arrived. Not  made in China, but in a suburb of London. I'm so excited! Will unbox it tomorrow!


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 8, 2015)

Cato, my gardener, got a new video of the time machine. At 12 PM it shall be online. I am exited, especially because i heard of some heavy losses...


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 8, 2015)

Away we go! My gardener is so proud to work on  sunday and to present you my time machine!

....next time i let study him the  manual...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5lcBxoQhwc[/ame]


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 13, 2015)

After the terrible loss of my time machine it came to a dispute. 

I was outvoted again. The boys want time-travelling, finito.






I just buy a new time machine. In the catalog there is also a two-seater. At the outrageous prices only slightly more expensive.

Maybe I could use this to search machine no. 1?


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 15, 2015)

Brain salad surgery:


----------



## prallplatte (Feb 22, 2015)

Next to go: new sterlings are out of stock, so I now  have to buy a combo drive at my  time machine dealer. Two-seater series "Blue Time",  with  leather seat covers in engine color, cup  holders, audio system, extra  large copper plate and that  natural lowered.  Who can afford this?


----------



## prallplatte (Mar 10, 2015)

Here,  meanwhile, run the travel preparations in full  swing. Since no  one knows how long the  search takes after the time machine, take care  of my boys before:  used, but noble and  good, the steamer  trunk!






 And  even more precious is the sound system. The first  three pilot plants arrived.Without manual, grmpfh!  







 Speaking of children: but they are also sometimes unreasonable!  Almost deafness get in the procurement of new loans, much needed blanks:


----------



## prallplatte (Mar 15, 2015)

Genesis:


----------



## prallplatte (Mar 28, 2015)

No comment!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7otGLKxGOvg[/ame]


----------



## prallplatte (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh no!!!!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N21B0QPKogY[/ame]


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 3, 2015)

Very cool!  I dare to ask how much time you put into making these videos?


----------



## prallplatte (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks! Time is generally no problem - remember the machine. But it needs several hours. Maybee complete for Morlock II 15 hours, Morlock 30 hours, desert B 2 1/2   150 hours. The shooting itself is short, some minutes to some hours. Develloping idea, getting detailed skript, finding location, motivating actors, taking tranquilizer, cutting and posting need a plenty of time.


----------



## prallplatte (Apr 5, 2015)

Addendum:

My time machine  manufacturer sent me two  view models. For the new two-seater. The new sports seats. What blue I  would prefer. What BLUE ???


----------



## prallplatte (Apr 17, 2015)

My V8  is starting again. This time with real steam, this was indeed built:

 [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3jjQXHsGuU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3jjQXHsGuU[/ame]


  Olga is there only to motivation! ...


----------



## prallplatte (Jan 24, 2016)

My saddlebags for the batteries:




 :mrgreen:


----------

